# Peterborough Open 2017 (UK) - 4-5 March



## Evan Liu (Jan 12, 2017)

WCA (registration)
UKCA (payment)

Registration is now open. There is an 80 competitor limit – the first 80 competitors to register on the WCA site and pay the fee on the UKCA site will have their registration approved.


----------



## sam596 (Jan 12, 2017)

On the waiting list but won't pay until I know if I can fly home that weekend


----------



## Berd (Jan 12, 2017)

I think I'll go to this!


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 12, 2017)

Berd said:


> I think I'll go to this!


Excellent. Me too, but I'll probably commute as I need brownie points for the World's. It'll be a chance to qualify for a couple of events for the World's too.


----------



## Berd (Jan 12, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> Excellent. Me too, but I'll probably commute as I need brownie points for the World's. It'll be a chance to qualify for a couple of events for the World's too.


Oh goodness! Where can I find the qualification times?


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jan 12, 2017)

_Pooooooossibly_. It's closer to to me than most other recent comps have been. I'll decide later, when the WCA page looks closer to being full. I do miss going to comps.

We'll see.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 12, 2017)

Another one passing me by, March is propably going to be the most stressful month of this year for me. After that it's back to practicing since I want to go to Worlds, which is probably my next comp.


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 12, 2017)

Berd said:


> Oh goodness! Where can I find the qualification times?


Nothing announced yet but I've heard that there will be qualifying and I'm assuming that it will be around the same times as the US Nationals.. I'm old and slow so I reckon I'll get 3x3 and 3bld currently. I'm aiming to get a 4BLD success and hopefully 4 points in MBLD so I have more to do.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone want to share a twin room on the night of Saturday 4th at the venue? Your share would be £42.50. PM me if so, thanks.

UPDATE: 2nd bed taken.


----------



## 2x3x4Cubes.com (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi guys,
I'm going to Peterborough Open 2017 and since there won't be an official sponsor I will bring some stock from my store to sell (look at my username). I won't be an official vendor. If you would like to 'Preorder' anything now, do tell me and I will save it for you at the competition.
Here is a list of the things I will bring:

Qiyi WuQue 4x4 (black) - £13.99
Valk 3 (Stickerless or black) - £10.99
QiYi QiMing Pyraminx (Stickerless or Black) - £5.99
Moyu Weipo 2x2 (Stickerless or black) - £5.99
ShengShou Master Pyraminx (Black) - £9.99
ShengShou 2x2 Mirror Blacok (Gold) - £3.99
Moyu Weilong GTS (Black) - £9.99
MoJue M3 3x3 (Black or White) - £11.99
MoFangJiaoshi MF7s 7x7 (Stickerless or Black) - £17.49
MoFangJiaoshi Mf2s 2x2 (Stickerless or black) - £3.99
ShengShou Legend 3x3 (Black) - £1.99
Gear Cube 3x3 (Black) - £3.99
Moyu Magnetic Pyraminx (White only) - £5.59
KungFu QuingHong 3x3 (Black) - £2.99
ShengShou 4x4 Master Kilominx (Black) - £14.24
ShengShou Square-1 (Black) - £2.99
Moyu Weilong Square 1 (Black or White) - £5.59
Moyu Magnetic Skewb (Stickerless) - £6.99
Qiyi WuHua 6x6 (Black and Stickerless) - £17.99
Moyu WeiChuang GTS 5x5 (Black or Stickerless) - £10.79
X-man Galaxy Megaminx (Sculpted-Stickerless) - £9.50
KungFu CangFeng (Stickerless)4x4 - £5.99
ShengShou Kilominx (black or White) - £5.10

NOTE: If you buy them off the website it includes postage but 
obviously there will be no postage if you buy at the competition


----------



## sam596 (Jan 23, 2017)

Got the weekend off, flying home from Lisbon on the Friday evening, flying back on the Monday morning. I'll be tired out!

Also, Round 2 of 3x3 has 36 competitors but 4 groups? Is it just me or is that too few competitors for that many groups?


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Feb 8, 2017)

2x3x4Cubes.com said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm going to Peterborough Open 2017 and since there won't be an official sponsor I will bring some stock from my store to sell (look at my username). I won't be an official vendor. If you would like to 'Preorder' anything now, do tell me and I will save it for you at the competition.
> Here is a list of the things I will bring:
> 
> ...


Those are really good prices, unfortunately I'm not going to this competition and have just bought loads of stuff. But I will be sure to check you out next time I want something. 

Also you've spelt categories wrong on the shop page [emoji6]


----------



## Berd (Feb 12, 2017)

I've booked a 2-twin bed room at the Park Inn (which is a 10 minute walk from the venue), for the Saturday night. If anyone still needs a room, it would be £30 for your share. It also includes a buffet and WiFi, which is a nice bonus. PM me, or message me on Facebook if you wanna share!

EDIT: Taken!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Feb 20, 2017)

Please can I be removed from SQ1 and added to MBLD? Thanks.


----------



## Evan Liu (Feb 20, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> Please can I be removed from SQ1 and added to MBLD? Thanks.


Ok, done!


----------



## newtonbase (Feb 21, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> Please can I be removed from SQ1 and added to MBLD? Thanks.


MBLD! Excellent.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 22, 2017)

So I need to clear out my space of old cubes (again), and so I'll be selling a few puzzles! let me know ahead of time if you want me to "reserve" something for you. Only have odd-layered cubes and minxes, sorry.

All are former mains (except the Gigaminx), are set up, are in great quality, and have little-to-no sticker chipping.
All puzzles are *black* and all cubes use use my custom sticker scheme unless otherwise noted.

3x3s:
*Moyu WeiLong GTS** - £9.00
*GuoGuan YueXiao** - £6.50 (Reserved)

*For an additional *£8.00*, I can add *magnets* to either of the 3x3s I'm selling. If you're interested in buying either as a magnetic cube, let me know by *March 2nd *so I can set it up for you.
(And before you ask, yes, I've made magnetic 3x3s before, so I know what I'm doing).

5x5s:
*Yuxin 5x5* £12.00
*MoYu AoChuang* (was Ollie's main once) (Uses default stickers)- £10.00

7x7:
*MoYu Aofu GT* - £23.00

Megaminxes:
*YJ YuHu* - £6.50
*DaYan Megaminx (With ridges)* - £8.00

Also:
*MF8 Gigaminx* (barely used) - £22.00


----------



## Noseypoos (Feb 23, 2017)

2x3x4Cubes.com said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm going to Peterborough Open 2017 and since there won't be an official sponsor I will bring some stock from my store to sell (look at my username). I won't be an official vendor. If you would like to 'Preorder' anything now, do tell me and I will save it for you at the competition.
> Here is a list of the things I will bring:
> 
> ...


Hi, it's Woody. Please can I buy the skewb? Loving your store by the way.


----------



## Noseypoos (Feb 23, 2017)

Evan Liu said:


> Ok, done!


Hi Evan, congrats on the clock average WR


----------



## 2x3x4Cubes.com (Feb 25, 2017)

Noseypoos said:


> Hi, it's Woody. Please can I buy the skewb? Loving your store by the way.


Yeah sure!


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 25, 2017)

@2x3x4Cubes.com Could I reserve the X-man Megaminx?


----------



## 2x3x4Cubes.com (Feb 25, 2017)

Hssandwich said:


> @2x3x4Cubes.com Could I reserve the X-man Megaminx?


Yeah Sure!


----------



## vinniekd (Mar 2, 2017)

Hullo I'm new.
Really talking on behalf of my son.

Could you reserve some cubes please for Saturday? 

He's interested in 
Valk 3 (Stickerless or black) - £10.99Moyu Weipo 2x2 (Stickerless or black) - £5.99ShengShou Master Pyraminx (Black) - £9.99

Thanks very much


----------



## Berd (Mar 2, 2017)

I'm going to be selling a lot of cubes for very good prices, come over and say Hi!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 2, 2017)

Berd said:


> I'm going to be selling a lot of cubes for very good prices


Not your multi cubes, are they?


----------



## 2x3x4Cubes.com (Mar 2, 2017)

vinniekd said:


> Hullo I'm new.
> Really talking on behalf of my son.
> 
> Could you reserve some cubes please for Saturday?
> ...


Hi there,
That would be fine except for the valk 3 as we are out of stock. If you are interested in other 3x3s then do tell me.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 2, 2017)

Selling:
2 black MoYu AoFu cubic 7x7s (unopened) -- £25
1 black MoYu WeiChuang GTS (unopened) -- £12 *(RESERVED)*
1 black MoYu GuanLong Square-1 -- £2 (cheap because it's quite prone to POPs)


----------



## Berd (Mar 2, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Not your multi cubes, are they?



You wish!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 2, 2017)

Yes We Can! said:


> Selling:
> 2 black MoYu AoFu cubic 7x7s (unopened) -- £25
> 1 black MoYu WeiChuang GTS (unopened) -- £12
> 1 black MoYu GuanLong Square-1 -- £2 (cheap because it's quite prone to POPs)


I'll take the WeiChuang, if you're there on Saturday.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 3, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> I'll take the WeiChuang, if you're there on Saturday.



Reserved for you. Just come up to me at any point.


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 3, 2017)

Do we still do goals for competitions? I'm guessing I won't be alone in having goals that are mainly focused around World Championship qualification:

A sub-3:00 3BLD single
5/5 in MBLD
Sub-12 Skewb average
I think those are in increasing order of likelihood...


----------



## newtonbase (Mar 3, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Do we still do goals for competitions? I'm guessing I won't be alone in having goals that are mainly focused around World Championship qualification:
> 
> A sub-3:00 3BLD single
> 5/5 in MBLD
> ...


All achievable though. 
Good luck.


----------



## Logiqx (Mar 3, 2017)

I've got a load of cubes to sell, many of which haven't had a lot of use.

I'll be at the table of older cubers if you want to buy anything.

*Puzzle* *Brand* *Model* *Size* *Colour* *Sell*
2x2x2 MoYu LingPo Black 4.00
3x3x3 MoYu HuaLong 57mm Black 5.00
3x3x3 MoYu AoLong Mini 54.5mm Black 5.00
3x3x3 MoYu WeiLong V2 Mini 54.5mm Black 5.00
3x3x3 MoYu TangLong 56.5mm Black 6.00
3x3x3 MoYu GuoGuan YueXiao 56.0mm Black 10.00
3x3x3 MoYu WeiLong GTS 56.5mm Black 10.00
4x4x4 DaYan + MF8 4x4x4 Black 6.00
4x4x4 ShengShou V5 Black 4.00
4x4x4 MoYu WeiSu White 7.00
4x4x4 MoYu AoSu Mini 60mm Black 8.00
5x5x5 ShengShou 5x5x5 Black 4.00
5x5x5 ShengShou 5x5x5 White 4.00
5x5x5 YuXin 5x5x5 Black 6.00
6x6x6 ShengShou 6x6x6 White 8.00
6x6x6 MoYu AoShi Black 15.00
7x7x7 ShengShou Mini 7x7x7 White 10.00
7x7x7 MoYu AoFu GT Black 20.00
Pyraminx MoYu Black 5.00


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 3, 2017)

newtonbase said:


> All achievable though.
> Good luck.


Agreed, good luck Ben!


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 3, 2017)

mark49152 said:


> Agreed, good luck Ben!



Thanks Marks! And same to you, Mark49152 -- I assume you're still going...? And Shaky Hands!


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 5, 2017)

bubbagrub said:


> Do we still do goals for competitions? I'm guessing I won't be alone in having goals that are mainly focused around World Championship qualification:
> 
> A sub-3:00 3BLD single
> 5/5 in MBLD
> ...



Excellent competition! Not too surprisingly, I only managed 1/3 on my goals (skewb). Still, it was great fun, and I surprised myself by getting a feet mean, which is nice.

Good to see so many familiar faces and meet some new ones.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Mar 5, 2017)

Another thoroughly enjoyable comp. Thanks to everyone involved in putting it together.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Mar 5, 2017)

Shaky Hands said:


> Another thoroughly enjoyable comp. Thanks to everyone involved in putting it together.



^Seconded.


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 5, 2017)

okay stuff

3x3: Mostly bad solves and slow counting times in last two rounds were annoying
2x2: Single PB w0w
4x4: More bad solves but somehow got PBs
5x5: No practice but got a decent single (single from last comp was ridiculous)
6x6: Didn't mess up any solve and got a good mean. Switched from an SS to WuHua since last comp but the practice might have been more important
7x7: No practice, only a second off PB mean though
3BLD: Gave up on second solve after 3 mins, probably couldn't have got PB mean since I was memoing wrong.
OH: Got a bad avg last comp when I was faster, easy scrambles in finals though so PB.
Feet: Messed up 45 but good mean. Pls have more feet comps
Megaminx: Practiced a lot and my worst single was faster than my old PB2
Skewb: Gonna upload the second round
Square-1: Good first round, pretty bad second round and Harry beat my best single. Second comp out of 16 with no PB
MBLD: I said I would try 5 cubes but judging is easier
H2H: Barely made it in then had little chance against both opponents
Feet teamBLD: Ugh this was hard to find a time to do, got a good single in the end though


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 5, 2017)

Results are posted


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 6, 2017)

Forgot to post this yesterday but there were 3 cubes I couldn't find when packing at the end of Sunday.

First one was a MoYu Magnetic Skewb. There was one on the table which was very similar to mine. Even if it's not the same I doubt the person with my Skewb will notice a difference.

Second was a WeiChuang GTS. There was one in lost property which I'm certain wasn't mine but I thought it would be best to take it anyway.

Lastly was a big Sail which I couldn't find anywhere. I haven't done anything to it except tighten it.


----------

